# need tarpon guide



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

howdy all, 

i have a new 6" soft plastic swimbait in prototype and i want to toss it at a few tarpon. I have ZERO experience with tarpon (unless its totally by accident) 

soon I need a guide. This will be for 2 guys.. obviously throwing artificial... anywhere on coast works .. i fish it all now a days 

names and contact info appreciated


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Chris Jamail 832-860-5577
Michael LaRue 713-240-5577


Both work out of Galveton area.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Iâ€™ve jumped a lot of tarpon out of Port A on 5â€ soft swim baits. I would love to see a photo of your prototype.


----------



## Deadlydudley (Sep 2, 2018)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> howdy all,
> 
> i have a new 6" soft plastic swimbait in prototype and i want to toss it at a few tarpon. I have ZERO experience with tarpon (unless its totally by accident)
> 
> ...


Capt Scott Null
281-450-2206
captainscottnull.com


----------



## Deadlydudley (Sep 2, 2018)

Capt Scott Null


281-450-2206
captscottnull.com


----------

